# By far the funniest thing I have ever seen



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

This morning I was on my way to work when I noticed a deer several feet from the road. Looked big however I couldnt tell if it were a buck or doe. On rt 800 near East Sparta there is a light. I would consider this a somewhat secluded area with i think three houses. On the left there is a building that usually is empty but now is being used but dark at 3 in the morning and up from that on the left hand side of the road there is a house. The drive is more of a pull off then a single car drive. Well standing in the drive was a deer small buck maybe if he was lucky 4 point. I slammed on my brakes because he was coming for the road he was in the pull off driveway about 5 feet from this house. This deer turned away from the road and took off and ran right into this house. I have always heard stories about the rut and how they do weird things but first time i got to witness it. I am still laughing about it.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's interesting. I've heard of Does spooking like that ,turning and running over a fawn with them.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That would be something to see.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I was driving on a country road early one fall morning, I go around a curve and there is a large doe in the middle of the road. She sees me and starts to run, her front legs slip and and she goes down, right on her chest and jaw. She got up and was kind of shaky but was able to run off. That look on her face kept me laughing all day.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Our school bus back in West Virginia was stoped for about 3 min one day becouse a buck was after this doe an got her right in the middel of the road.The bus driver honked the horn throw rocks an got about 10ft away form it.I was only about 10 at the time.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend of mine was watching a 4 pt fast walking from him looking back. Well as he was rushing through the woods looking back of course he did, tripped over a fall down, tumbled and rolled. Got back up and shook ot off and went on. The buddy said he busted up laughing and could not shoot the embarrassed thing.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I watched a doe run into a chain link (6 ft) fence at a high speed run, I thought it killed her but she got up ran into it again. Then stood there and looked it over and proceed to jump right over. This was in town and daylight was just starting and she found herself in a position she did not like. The fence was at a cemetary, where she found some peace.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I watched a yearling try to jump over a guardrail half heartedly and land square on its belly with its front legs and back legs dangling in front of and behind the guardrail for a second before he teeter tottered forward. When the deer looked back at the car, it looked like I caught him in a litterbox


----------

